# Shampoo bars



## Binky (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been buying shampoo bars and I love them but I want to add some ayurvedic stuff in the soap and since I live in Canada it's impossible to get the one I really want that already has henna and hibiscus so I thought I would try my hand at making one.

Since it's frigid cold here I can't open windows so I don't want to deal with lye in my poorly ventilated house I was wondering if I could use a melt and pour soap to make shampoo bars.

Please keep in mind I'm a total beginner and know very little about this stuff so please use easy to understand terms.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 26, 2014)

You can buy melt and pour shampoo base from brambleberry.com but I'm not sure if they ship to Canada.


----------



## Binky (Dec 26, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> You can buy melt and pour shampoo base from brambleberry.com but I'm not sure if they ship to Canada.


I know where to buy it here in Canada but I need to know if it would work well and if it would, how do I go about doing it?


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 26, 2014)

You can buy rebatch [hand-milled] base and use it. I've done this before as it's the most like those shampoo bars you buy.


----------



## Binky (Dec 26, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> You can buy rebatch [hand-milled] base and use it. I've done this before as it's the most like those shampoo bars you buy.



Ok, but do I need to add more than the herbs I wish to put in it?  I've seen dozens of recipes that call for coconut oil plus a dozen other things.

I'm pretty much clueless about this process.

Thanks though.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Binky, I've been experimenting MP shampoo bar lately(added a variety of additives) and I am very pleased with the result.  I've bought WSP's three different types of MP bases and I like all three of them but my favorite was the DF coconut milk MP base. 

1. Shave & Shampoo
2. Detergent Free Coconut Milk
3. Detergent Free Butter Milk

Please also check out old threads on MP shampoo bar:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=44779

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=28649


----------



## Binky (Dec 27, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi Binky, I've been experimenting MP shampoo bar lately(added a variety of additives) and I am very pleased with the result.  I've bought WSP's three different types of MP bases and I like all three of them but my favorite was the DF coconut milk MP base.
> 
> 1. Shave & Shampoo
> 2. Detergent Free Coconut Milk
> ...



Do you add anything to it?  The place where I will buy the  M&P has a few kinds but the most promising sounding is the                           Natural Honey Melt & Pour Soap Base
  			Or the Natural ORGANIC Oil Clear Melt & Pour Soap Base.

What should I add to them since I'm not sure outside links are allowed the online shop is voyageur soap and candle.  It's  a Canadian store where I buy all my essential oils.  The ones I mentioned are in the wholesale natural Melt and pour category.


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can link stuff as long as you are not selling.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=2770


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 27, 2014)

Binky,
Voyageur sells rebatch base. I prefer the rebatch base when making shampoo bars. M&P can be used successfully too--it's just a matter of preference. Adding herbs and your preferred essential oils is a good way to start. Voyageur also sells fragrance oils and essential oils. Essential oils are more expensive yet more natural. 
Hope this helps!
All the best,
Lisa


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 27, 2014)

Binky said:


> Do you add anything to it?  The place where I will buy the  M&P has a few kinds but the most promising sounding is the                           Natural Honey Melt & Pour Soap Base
> Or the Natural ORGANIC Oil Clear Melt & Pour Soap Base.
> 
> What should I add to them since I'm not sure outside links are allowed the online shop is voyageur soap and candle.  It's  a Canadian store where I buy all my essential oils.  The ones I mentioned are in the wholesale natural Melt and pour category.




Instead of adding dried herbs, I'd rather add herb-infused oil in soap, like rosemary, nettle, basil, marshmallow, horsetail, etc. These are the additives I've experimented with MP shampoo bars so far and they seem to work well on my dry, wavy & frizzy hair:

Argan oil(or herb-infused olive oil), silk powder, D-Panthenol, honey, herb-infused vinegar(organic apple cider), bentonite clay and EOs.


----------



## Binky (Dec 28, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Instead of adding dried herbs, I'd rather add herb-infused oil in soap, like rosemary, nettle, basil, marshmallow, horsetail, etc. These are the additives I've experimented with MP shampoo bars so far and they seem to work well on my dry, wavy & frizzy hair:
> 
> Argan oil(or herb-infused olive oil), silk powder, D-Panthenol, honey, herb-infused vinegar(organic apple cider), bentonite clay and EOs.




Unfortunately oils wouldn't do the trick.  I want to put henna, hibiscus, and alma for their ability to colour my hair.  Other things the oil might work but I have very greasy hair and oil would make it look lank.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 28, 2014)

Binky said:


> Unfortunately oils wouldn't do the trick.  I want to put henna, hibiscus, and alma for their ability to colour my hair.  Other things the oil might work but I have very greasy hair and oil would make it look lank.



How about adding clays, like Rhassoul, bentonite, or French green? Clays have known for their ability to absorb excess oils and toxins. You can buy henna, alma, shikakai and other Indian herbs at Amazon but they are much cheaper to buy at an Indian grocery.


----------



## Binky (Dec 29, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> How about adding clays, like Rhassoul, bentonite, or French green? Clays have known for their ability to absorb excess oils and toxins. You can buy henna, alma, shikakai and other Indian herbs at Amazon but they are much cheaper to buy at an Indian grocery.




 The clay is a great idea.  No Indian grocery where I live.  But I get the henna I use to dye my hair at Sooq Canadian site.  They have clays there as well as everything else I need aside from  Fenugreek


----------

